# I think i ruined my hedghog surprise !!



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

im sorry for the long post i just had to get this out :roll: 

So i have been pestering my boyfriend with hedgohg factoids, pictures and everything hedgehog for months now, he kept telling me he would always get me one but i didnt believe him ,he doesnt like my dog (3lb chihuahua) why would he get me another rat like pet right? i think i was wrong and i ruined it my fingers are crossed that its just a coincidence! i went on the shellys(beachbum hedgehogs) webpage because like a the freak that i am i look at the new babies when she posts pictures up. Last night i saw she posted new pics and allll the way at the bottom of the page BAM theres my name !! :shock:. So my brain must not have been completely connected and i sent it to him saying look another Bianca is getting a hedgie(i have always thought my name was rare), he responds strangly but i ignore it. Then i thought oh my, could it be mine and i ruined it?  i hope its just a coincidence and i didnt ruin anything !


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I am SO excited for you!!!

And I have never been surprised - ever - in my life cuz I always ruin it for myself. I don't even try to...just happens. I know Jamie is trying to find me a baby hedgie...he doesn't cover his tracks well. 

A few days before my 18th my ex & I were sitting in the livingroom he said something about hiding my b'day gift and told me to guess where it was. I looked around for all of 2 seconds and said "There" and pointed to a planter. I was right and since the planter was very small...I was not surprised when he proposed on my b'day. :roll:


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Well you will know soon enough lol

If she is yours she is stunning, I was debating getting her for my breedeing herd, she is beautiful and dark. And Shelly is awesome lol


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Guys ! im super excited too hopefully i wont be let down. That little girl is soo cute and i couldnt help but get excited when i saw my name(well who i think is me) next to her picture! if she isnt mine ill be pretty sad, but kind of relieved i didnt ruin the surprise.

MissC i know exactly how you feel look at the pickle im in, and i dont even know if she is really for me. Adrian is also a terrible track hider. he couldve put her in his name its common enough. I hope Jamie gets you a little baby, just act surprised as a reward for trying to be sneaky he will think he did a good job :lol: 

lets just say i have every finger and toes crossed in hopes that shes mine !


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I hope she's for you!! How long do you think it will be before you know? I don't envy the position you're in. 
I guess you'll get a hedgie either way...either he IS surprising you, or he's not - in which case you'll probably cry so hard he'll feel so bad & THEN you'll get a hedgie.  
Let us know!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> I guess you'll get a hedgie either way...either he IS surprising you, or he's not - in which case you'll probably cry so hard he'll feel so bad & THEN you'll get a hedgie.
> Let us know!


 :lol: 
I was just about to say exactly that!! :lol:

This is a win-win!


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

she was born 02/12 so i will have alot of waiting to do. My birthday is March 23rd and she'll be about 6 weeks then so maybe shes a late birthday gift? im buying myself a truck for my birthday and im saving all my money so he knows i wouldnt allow myself to buy one now, so he has promised me he will get one for me just not when. If she isnt mine the tears will be a sure fire way to get one ! :lol: 

its such a long time to wait, I dont know how im going to manage. I will keep you guys posted i cant tell anyone else they dont understand why i want a hedgehog. :roll:


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

My baby Juju was a surprise. The hubby told me we had to go to WalMart to get something and took me to the hedgies instead. I got to pick out my baby and he put the deposit on him right then. He also gave them his number so he could be the one to call me when Juju was ready to be picked up. I got a call in the middle of the day from hubby and he says "Some guy named Steve called and said a baby hedgehog wants to see you."

I am spoiled.


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

MoonBean said:


> My baby Juju was a surprise. The hubby told me we had to go to WalMart to get something and took me to the hedgies instead. I got to pick out my baby and he put the deposit on him right then. He also gave them his number so he could be the one to call me when Juju was ready to be picked up. I got a call in the middle of the day from hubby and he says "Some guy named Steve called and said a baby hedgehog wants to see you."
> 
> I am spoiled.


that is so sweet! Adrian never couldve pulled that off the breeder is about 2 hours away. We would have a very long drive to walmart! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

If it makes you feel any better, I am waiting to hear if the potential parents of my potential hedgie-baby were...um...successful...in their...attempts to do their duty and provide me with a baby!!

I'm just checking out my options right now but it looks like I will be waiting with you...<sigh>...I am tempted to send the hedgies a statue of Devi, the Hindu Goddess of fertility.

I can't even imagine finalizing everything, then waiting six weeks. :shock:


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

MissC I will send along some statues of the Egyptian goddess of fertility aswell to make sure the attempt was fruitful and you can get your baby !! The waiting is the worst part in your case waiting with no success in my case waiting and she's not mine. I will be sending good thoughts of babies and fertility to your potential baby givers and I will keep a few fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

This is cruel and unusual punishment for a very impatient person like myself. So what did i do about this? i tried to get information out of Adrian last night, with no luck! Since my birthday is coming up i told him i was going to make a seperate hedge fund :lol: so i can get myself a hedgie and the truck for myself for my birthday. He responds oh thats a good idea that way youll have money for both and blah blah blah !!! I dont know how long i can take this for!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Sucks, don't it? :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't think you ruined anything if that baby is already reserved for you. Btw...if that is your baby she is absolutely beautiful! Such a dark mask.


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

hercsmom said:


> I don't think you ruined anything if that baby is already reserved for you. Btw...if that is your baby she is absolutely beautiful! Such a dark mask.


Thanks! I love her mask too ! even if i did ruin it my bf will try to cover it up as much as possible so that she would still be a surprise. i just hope im not torturing myself over a baby thats not mine.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Bee said:


> Thanks! I love her mask too ! even if i did ruin it my bf will try to cover it up as much as possible so that she would still be a surprise. i just hope im not torturing myself over a baby thats not mine.


Don't even think that! What's your BF's number...I have to call him! if not for you, than for the rest of us who are waiting on pins and needles...

I'll be subtle...don't worry...he'll never catch on. :lol: A strange woman phoning out of the blue asking about a recent hedgehog purchase happens all the time, doesn't it?? :lol:

I am SO glad Jamie can't lie or keep a secret.


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

MissC said:


> Bee said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I love her mask too ! even if i did ruin it my bf will try to cover it up as much as possible so that she would still be a surprise. i just hope im not torturing myself over a baby thats not mine.
> ...


Strange phone calls from an unknown women asking about hedgies, happens alllll the time :lol: im going to have to corner him in person, i havent seen him in person since i found out due to my cold and contagious nature. Normally in person you can see his lies written all over his face, unless he has decided to learn some CIA/ Military tactis for this occassion :evil: .

I had to bring everyone else in on this, no one else would understand! My friends think im crazy :roll:


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

well i think i have confirmed that the little girl isnt mine "/ i "liked" shellys page of Facebook and realized there is a Bianca on her page and its apparent that the little girl is hers. I got excited for nothing, i knew this was a possibility but im still pretty sad to say the least.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Oh Sweetie! I'm SO sorry!!


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

well it's time to get the money together and buy one yourself then! ..tax refunds and school loans are helpful for that, that's how I got and sustain mine ;P


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Bee said:


> well i think i have confirmed that the little girl isnt mine "/ i "liked" shellys page of Facebook and realized there is a Bianca on her page and its apparent that the little girl is hers. I got excited for nothing, i knew this was a possibility but im still pretty sad to say the least.


Do you want me to call your BF and ask him how he could possibly do this to us?


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

MissC said:


> Bee said:
> 
> 
> > well i think i have confirmed that the little girl isnt mine "/ i "liked" shellys page of Facebook and realized there is a Bianca on her page and its apparent that the little girl is hers. I got excited for nothing, i knew this was a possibility but im still pretty sad to say the least.
> ...


haha he has the know the torment that he has put everyone through! i gave in and with much embarrassment i told him i thought the little one was for me, his response was "i wish", and "i have tried to call over there and they are pretty hard to get a hold of". So i decided that i will get a hold of shelly myself and ask her a few questions and try to get on a waiting list. I figure a few hundred bucks from my truck money saving extravaganza wont hurt too much.

Pfft men, us women have to take matters into our own hands!! :lol:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

oh, my heart hurts for you.

BUT...

you're right...time to put hedgie acquistion plans in motion!

PM me...i may be able to help.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

rivoli256 said:


> PM me...i may be able to help.


If you're handing out cash donations, add me to your list...I am getting myself a baby...hedgie, not human, thank heavens!

PM me if you need my chequing acct number.


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

MissC said:


> rivoli256 said:
> 
> 
> > PM me...i may be able to help.
> ...


:lol:

Im pretty lucky that my b.f doesnt like to see me upset hehehe. he promised he would get me one or at least go half and half with me (i feel kinda guilty making him spend the money :roll: ) and he doesnt even want shared custody :lol: he is also willing to drive me the 2.5 hrs it will take to get to shellys when the time comes.


----------

